# HIGHLIGHTING EMBOSSING



## TJSJHART (Jun 17, 2010)

is white out used to highlight the lettering on embossed bottles..or are there others  choices ??  ,,,thanks


----------



## glass man (Jun 17, 2010)

I BUY A REAL CHEAP PAINT SET WITH SMALL BRUSHES AND PAINTS AT WAL MART.I USE WATER BASED SO IF I WANT CAN USE A WET RAG AND WASH IT OFF. ALSO IF I GET READY TO SALE I WASH IT OFF CAUSE SOME COLLECTORS DON'T LIKE IT. ALSO SOME USE PAINT PENS YOU CAN GET AT WAL MART.I FIND IT IS HARDER TO GET OFF THEN THE WATER BASED PAINT. JAMIE


----------



## dewdog (Jun 17, 2010)

On clear and aqua bottles, I use a black dry erase marker. They are easy to use, cheap and will wipe right off if you make a mistake or want to remove it....................


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 17, 2010)

THANKS,,,i knew there  was a my way of doin things..cheap and easy[][]


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 17, 2010)

I use acrylic paint pens from the craft section of Wal-mart. They come off with water fairly easily. Don't get the enamel paint pens or you will never get it off. The fine tip version works best for me, the wide one only makes a mess.


----------

